# Affiliate Resorts how are # points determined?



## Bigbird130 (Oct 17, 2008)

Question :If you buy a floating week at a Hilton Affiliated Resort how are the points you get determined?
Are you assigned a week and if so do you get to pick the week when you purchase in order to get a Red/Platinum week?
I own a floating week at another resort but it's red weeks all year so it doesn't matter but I was wondering how Hilton works.
Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 17, 2008)

The seasons you own at an affiliate resort are determined by what the rules are at the resort. ( not determine by HGVC) 

Many of the affiliate resorts have seasons which do not match the HGVC assigned season for those resorts. 

I believe that the # of HGVC pts you get varies each year. It is determined by the week you reserve at the resort and then what HGVC season that week falls. So if you reserve a week that falls in Platinum season, you'll get the number of pts needed to reserve that size unit in Platinum season. BUT if you reserve a week in Gold season, you'll only get the number of pts needed to reserve that size unit in gold season.


Affiliate owners -- That right isn't it??


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 17, 2008)

Although I'm not an affiliate owner, Bill's explanation was my understanding as well.

Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 17, 2008)

I contacted Hilton.  It really depends upon which resort your a looking at. The SouthWest Florida properties have what is called Flex Weeks. The Valdoro resort in Colorado has what is called Floating Weeks and it is totally different in its management than the Southwest Florida properties. There are Floating Ski Weeks and Floating Summer Weeks. 

Therefore, to answer your question. Hilton would need to know precisely which resort you are considering.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 17, 2008)

While some SW Florida resorts have flex weeks, many (if not most) have fixed week ownership, and so your week has a fixed point value every year.


----------



## Bigbird130 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Affiliate Resorts*

The resort I am asking about is The Charter Club of Marco Beach.
From what I have read here and at the Hilton website if I buy a week that isn't fixed I have to put in a request every year for a week that I want and if it's available on a first come first served basis I can get it.
I'm just concerned that if I buy a week I won't be able to get the week I want.
It wouldn't be a holiday week-probably in March or Sep-Oct.
I hope I'm starting to understand this as it seems to be a good plan.
Thanks again for being so patient with me-sometimes it takes a while to sink in


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bigbird130 said:


> The resort I am asking about is The Charter Club of Marco Beach.
> From what I have read here and at the Hilton website if I buy a week that isn't fixed I have to put in a request every year for a week that I want and if it's available on a first come first served basis I can get it.
> I'm just concerned that if I buy a week I won't be able to get the week I want.
> It wouldn't be a holiday week-probably in March or Sep-Oct.


What you're describing is what all owners with a floating week TSs  have to deal with. If the season you own has several good week and several not so good weeks, there will be a rush by owners who try to get a good week and leave you with one of the not so good weeks. What people do is call as soon as they can to reserve the best weeks. In the case of this TS, it is likely about 12 months ahead of check-in.


----------



## Bigbird130 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Affiliate Resorts*

Thanks for all your replies.
Now I'm scared because I think I finally understand it!


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bigbird130 said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> Now I'm scared because I think I finally understand it!



"Great, kid. Don't get cocky." -- Hans Solo (Star Wars, 1977)


----------



## Bigbird130 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Affiliate resorts*

Ok here I go again.
If I have a fixed week and want to use a different week is the proccess the same as a flex/floating week?
Be gentle! I'm trying as hard as I can to understand this.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bigbird130 said:


> Ok here I go again.
> If I have a fixed week and want to use a different week is the proccess the same as a flex/floating week?
> Be gentle! I'm trying as hard as I can to understand this.



If you have a fixed week at an affiliate resort and want to trade it for HGVC pts to use at any of the HGVC resorts, you deposit your week in HGVC and use your pts to make a reservation.

BUT if you have a fixed week and want a different week at the same resort, You may find that the resort (not HGVC) may be the best way of getting a different week. This is because the resort may have a way for owners to trade weeks between themselves.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 20, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> If you have a fixed week at an affiliate resort and want to trade it for HGVC pts to use at any of the HGVC resorts, you deposit your week in HGVC and use your pts to make a reservation.
> 
> BUT if you have a fixed week and want a different week at the same resort, You may find that the resort (not HGVC) may be the best way of getting a different week. This is because the resort may have a way for owners to trade weeks between themselves.



This is a good point.  If you convert your week to points to try and reserve a different week, you will have to compete with all HGVC members at the 9-month reservation window.  If you could exchange through the resort, you would have a much better chance of getting what you need.

Kurt


----------



## Bigbird130 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Affiliate Resorts*

Thanks again for all your help
I think I've explored all the different ways to use a unit and now I just need time to figure out just what I want and can afford


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 6, 2021)

I've come across a Charter Club deed for sale, Silver season and flex week, but I wouldn't mind the season itself since my wife and I often go to Florida in the winter, and flex isn't a problem either as we're flexible. We would use that deed most of the time, but I'm always interested in points as a backup. The estoppel of that properties says N/A in that matter. *Does this property convert to HGVC points, even though the estoppel says N/A? *

Based on your information guys - @PigsDad, @Bill4728, @Bigbird130 - it sounds like they do convert to HGVC points (any property is bookable with them) if you request so, but I'd like to double check with you. Any information on that would be much appreciated.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> I've come across a Charter Club deed for sale, Silver season and flex week, but I wouldn't mind the season itself since my wife and I often go to Florida in the winter, and flex isn't a problem either as we're flexible. We would use that deed most of the time, but I'm always interested in points as a backup. The estoppel of that properties says N/A in that matter. *Does this property convert to HGVC points, even though the estoppel says N/A? *
> 
> Based on your information guys - @PigsDad, @Bill4728, @Bigbird130 - it sounds like they do convert to HGVC points (any property is bookable with them) if you request so, but I'd like to double check with you. Any information on that would be much appreciated.


Joining HGVC is optional for a Charter Club deed, so that is probably why the estoppel says N/A.  You can choose to join as part of your closing or choose to do so later.  There is an enrollment fee of around $600 I believe.  If you have an enrolled flex week, you still go though the resort to reserve your week, and then if you choose not use it that year, you can cancel that reservation and it will be turned into points that are added to your account for that year.

If you are looking at a flex week, I _believe _that will float over both Silver and Gold season weeks so you will want to verify the actual week numbers you could reserve with that deed.  Most of the winter weeks are Platinum, so you would not get access to those with that flex week.  For details, I would suggest calling the Charter Club sales office and chat with someone there.

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 6, 2021)

@PigsDad Thanks a ton for explaining how it works. Good call - I'll call their sales office to talk more. Thank you!


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 6, 2021)

@PigsDad Since you're an owner at Charter Club, I have a couple questions:

1. What kind of deed do you have - a fixed week or a flex week?
2. How does the booking process look like overall?
2a. Do you book online directly with Charter Club, or call them directly, or you book online via HGVC?
2b. Is there a notion of "home week priority", given it's a HGVC concept? If there is, how to utilize it?
3. Have you ever converted to points, and how do you do that?
4. The deed I'm looking at is _Use type: flex, Week #: 40, Season: Silver_. Given Silver season is weeks 19-23, 34-42, 49-50, how do you estimate odds that weeks 49 or 50 are available to use?
5. The deed I'm looking at is Unit Number: 107. Based on https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/charter-club-of-marco-beach-unit-question.316407/ and https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/the-charter-club-room-104-south-tower.108277/post-804929, it sounds like it's the first floor in the north tower (closer to the beach) so not the best view on the beach/gulf. Have you come across a map of the resorts where placement of units can be looked up? CC @Bigbird130 Or can you confirm my interpretation below is correct?





Looking for as much precise information as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2021)

I can answer a few of your questions, but because I have a fixed week, I don't have experience w/ the flex week details.



Nowaker said:


> @PigsDad Since you're an owner at Charter Club, I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1. What kind of deed do you have - a fixed week or a flex week?
> 2. How does the booking process look like overall?
> ...


I own a fixed week 51 deed.  The reservation is made automatically for me about two years in advance and can be seen in my reservation list on the HGVC portal / app.  I don't deal w/ Charter Club for the reservation since it is a fixed week.  I believe for a flex week you would put in your preferences each year with the resort and there is a lottery if more people want a week that what is available.  That is how you would make your "Home Week" reservation -- you would not do it through HGVC.  

After you reserve your week, if you don't want to use it, you can call up HGV and cancel the week and the points associated with that week would be added to your account for that year.



> 4. The deed I'm looking at is _Use type: flex, Week #: 40, Season: Silver_. Given Silver season is weeks 19-23, 34-42, 49-50, how do you estimate odds that weeks 49 or 50 are available to use?


This is where you need to call Charter Club or someone who has experience w/ a Flex week can chime in.  Even though the deed lists it as a certain week and unit number, I think that is just for inventory purposes.  I thought Flex weeks deeds floated across more than just what is listed as Silver season, so if you happen to get a Gold week in the reservation lottery and decided to cancel that reservation and convert it to points, you would get 5000 HGVC points, but if your reservation was a Silver week, you would only get 3500 points for that year.  This, of course, only applies if you have your week enrolled with HGVC.  You have to realize that the concept of HGVC seasons was not part of Charter Club when it first started -- they already had the Flex deeds in place so when HGVC came in, they overlaid a Season mapping that may not have matched up perfectly w/ the Flex weeks that were already in place.  Again, I may be incorrect in this, so confirm with Charter Club. 



> 5. The deed I'm looking at is Unit Number: 107. Based on https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/charter-club-of-marco-beach-unit-question.316407/ and https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/the-charter-club-room-104-south-tower.108277/post-804929, it sounds like it's the first floor in the north tower (closer to the beach) so not the best view on the beach/gulf. Have you come across a map of the resorts where placement of units can be looked up? Or can you confirm my interpretation below is correct?
> 
> View attachment 43183


That picture is correct.  But given that you are looking at a Flex week deed, the unit you get in the lottery could be any unit.  I think the best units are x05-x07.  They have a great, unobstructed beach / gulf view.  The reason I don't include the x08 units is that Marriott Crystal Shores is next door on that side and, frankly, the noise level can be disruptive at times.  All of the corner units have a wrap-around lanai which adds quite a bit more space, plus more windows / natural light in the living room of the units.  The units on the first floor are actually up on level from the ground floor, so the first floor still has decent views.  I don't think the trees block any view on the second floor and up.  The x01-x04 unit still have a very good beach / gulf view, especially any unit third floor or above.  Our fixed week is 805, which we really like: great beach view plus, with the wrap-around lanai we also can view the pool area.

Another thing to mention is that when you stay there, you have free access to kayaks, paddleboards, Hobie Cat sailboats (they will also give you a free lesson!), and bikes for touring the island.

Hope that helps out a bit.  We absolutely love our week at Charter Club (we will be there in less than two weeks!).

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 6, 2021)

First of all, thank you @PigsDad - you're the best!



PigsDad said:


> I believe for a flex week you would put in your preferences each year with the resort and there is a lottery if more people want a week that what is available. That is how you would make your "Home Week" reservation -- you would not do it through HGVC. After you reserve your week, if you don't want to use it, you can call up HGV and cancel the week and the points associated with that week would be added to your account for that year.



Oh, very interesting. That sounds pretty good actually. No need for first-come-first-served shenanigans - just sign up, and your week will be announced to you at a later point, and then decide if you want to keep it or trade for HGVC points.



PigsDad said:


> You have to realize that the concept of HGVC seasons was not part of Charter Club when it first started -- they already had the Flex deeds in place so when HGVC came in, they overlaid a Season mapping that may not have matched up perfectly w/ the Flex weeks that were already in place.



Gotcha, thanks. I'll ask Charter Club for details. 



PigsDad said:


> That picture is correct.



Thanks for confirming, and hope this is useful for others.



PigsDad said:


> Another thing to mention is that when you stay there, you have free access to kayaks, paddleboards, Hobie Cat sailboats (they will also give you a free lesson!), and bikes for touring the island.



Awesome! Are you aware of other Marco Island timeshares offering the same?




PigsDad said:


> Hope that helps out a bit. We absolutely love our week at Charter Club (we will be there in less than two weeks!).



Awesome, congrats on your ownership and enjoy your stay! How does Charter Club compare to other Marco Island properties? (Eagle's Nest, Club Regency, Surf Club, and Sunset Cove)


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> Awesome! Are you aware of other Marco Island timeshares offering the same?


Charter Club is the only property on Marco Island that offers these amenities.



> Awesome, congrats on your ownership and enjoy your stay! How does Charter Club compare to other Marco Island properties? (Eagle's Nest, Club Regency, Surf Club, and Sunset Cove)


Eagle's Nest is a little newer, more "refined" and larger / more lobby amenities, but units are a bit smaller.  Their weeks are Fri-Fri, so not good for combining with another Marco Island resort (the others are Sat-Sat).  The tower is all 2BR units, but the do have the only HGVC 1BR units on Marco Island in their "villas" buildings.

I also own Surf Club (fixed week 52), and it is very similar to Charter Club (all 2BR), but no W/D in the unit (two W/D on each floor).  It is only one building and little over 1/2 the size of CC.

Haven't been to Club Regency (all 2BR, many not ocean front views) or Sunset Cove (all 3BR, not on the beach).

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 6, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> I own a fixed week 51 deed.





PigsDad said:


> I also own Surf Club (fixed week 52),



Sounds like Christmas and NYE in Marco Island for you every year, eh? Pretty cool  How much did you pay for each property? Developer price, developer price with a trade-in, or resale?


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> Sounds like Christmas and NYE in Marco Island for you every year, eh? Pretty cool  How much did you pay for each property? Developer price, developer price with a trade-in, or resale?


Yep, for several years now.  Bought both weeks resale. 

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 6, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> Bought both weeks resale.


How much did you pay though?


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> How much did you pay though?


I'm not comfortable divulging that information in a public forum, sorry.

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 8, 2021)

@PigsDad Is parking free at Charter Club? How about other properties?


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 9, 2021)

Parking is free at Charter Club. Flex weeks include silver, gold and one Platinum week (51 I believe which converts to 7000 points). Gold converts to 5000 points and Silver 3500. If you want the points, request week 51 in the lottery. They do have restrictions on how many times you can be awarded a specific week to make it fair for all flex owners.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 9, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> @PigsDad Is parking free at Charter Club? How about other properties?


Parking is free at all Marco Island properties.

Kurt


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 11, 2021)

We owned two Flex weeks at Charter Club until we moved to Marco and sold both of them.  You need to make your reservation as close after Jan 1 as possible for the next year with the office at Charter Club.  So Jan 1 2022, people will be making their Jan-Dec 2023 reservations. We had one Silver and one Gold week and that was based on the week they were assigned before we bought them.  We bought both of them for around $2K and sold both for less than $2K. It will be hard to get time during "The Season" with a Flex contract, if not impossible.   When you arrive, they will give you a dated parking pass good during your stay.  All the lots are gated, so you need your room key to open the gate. The beach has gated entrances/exits as well.  So you need your band or key to open the gate, either leaving the beach or headed to the beach.  The access to sail boats, paddle boards, kayaks is very good (and they cost nothing for owners or trades). The beach is groomed every day.  You can rent beach loungers and umbrellas by the day or by the week. If you ordered them ahead of time, they will be waiting for you when you arrive at the beach.  Otherwise, you might be on the second or third row, depending on the number set up.  They set up by 9AM and start taking them down around 5PM.  No pets, no cooking, no fires, no bikes on the beach.  During Turtle Season, you must close your drapes/blinds at sunset.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks for adding from the perspective of a Flex week owner, @Deb & Bill!  With just owning a fixed week there, I hear bits and pieces about how the Flex weeks are used (reservations, etc.) but don't have the whole picture or the experience.

Kurt


----------



## RX8 (Dec 11, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> How much did you pay though?




Aside from asking a little too personal question, what someone paid resale many years ago isn’t really relevant to today’s market.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 11, 2021)

Deb & Bill said:


> no cooking



Double-checking: no cooking outside. Kitchen 100% fine for home-style cooking?


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 12, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> Double-checking: no cooking outside. Kitchen 100% fine for home-style cooking?


I believe what @Deb & Bill was listing were activities you can't do on the beach.

Their quote: "No pets, no cooking, no fires, no bikes *on the beach*."

In your unit, you can use your kitchen as you do anywhere.

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 13, 2021)

Deb & Bill said:


> We bought both of them for around $2K and sold both for less than $2K



The market value of flex week deeds seems to be even lower today. https://www.ebay.com/itm/313779249567 went for $1,025, and seller pays closing, which in itself is around $1000 (enrollment fee billed post closing is not covered by this seller).

I was considering picking this up but I decided to pass, after all my units showed up under my name earlier this week. I have m 12,500 expiring points that I'll use for 2022 RCI bookings.

That said, I think I'll try picking up Charter Club next year.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 18, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> I believe what @Deb & Bill was listing were activities you can't do on the beach.
> 
> Their quote: "No pets, no cooking, no fires, no bikes *on the beach*."
> 
> ...


Correct.  That is all not permitted on the beach.


----------



## Nowaker (Jan 21, 2022)

@PigsDad @Deb & Bill Does any of you know the meaning of unit names inside HGVC booking system? I know CN / CS indicates North/South tower. But the numbers after that, e.g. 2 Bedroom Beach View - CN2 - *1 through 6*, and 2 Bedroom Pool and Beach View - CS2 - *1 through 9*?


----------



## MickeyBlue (Jan 25, 2022)

I also have a flex week.  It's easy, you pay your MF before Jan, then you mail in a form before the 1st of January requesting the week and unit you want.  (ie July Fourth, Prefer South tower, highest corner unit for example).  The week and unit on the deed are basically a place holder.   I mostly only requested for summer weeks, usually involving a holiday (Memorial, July 4 or Labor Day),  and almost always get my request. We like to watch the fireworks on the barge from the beach. Once or twice, the staff will call you and say your requested week is not available and will offer other options.  All in all, very very nice front desk, management and reservation staff.  I think we paid $400 to join it into our HGVC account. If you want to trade your flex week, I would call the resort and tell them, they will assign you the highest point value week, most likely 5000 pts,  available and help you with the process.   Once your points are deposited into HGVC you can use them there or RCI. As far weeks 49-50, I would think you have a very good chance as it probably falls the week or two before Christmas and most people are busy getting ready for the Holidays. Your MF's include free sailing, kayaks, tennis, pingpong, mini gym, bike rentals, baby pool, etc. Big Grill downstairs by the pool.  Nice but not fancy.  More like a very nice family resort. Every unit is ocean front.  Only 2 elevators and they can run slow when busy.  They have luggage racks and shopping carts to help you bring your stuff up to the unit. Free parking but limited to 2 spaces.


----------



## Nowaker (Jan 26, 2022)

MickeyBlue said:


> The week and unit on the deed are basically a place holder. I mostly only requested for summer weeks, usually involving a holiday (Memorial, July 4 or Labor Day), and almost always get my request



Very cool. I didn't know it would be that easy to get what you want. Thanks for sharing.

Do you know if week 51 and 52 are easy or hard to get? 



MickeyBlue said:


> If you want to trade your flex week, I would call the resort and tell them, they will assign you the highest point value week, most likely 5000 pts, available and help you with the process.



This explains why Charter Club has most of its weeks available in the platinum season (7000 pts).


----------



## MickeyBlue (Jan 26, 2022)

Do you know if week 51 and 52 are easy or hard to get?



This explains why Charter Club has most of its weeks available in the platinum season (7000 pts).
[/QUOTE]

52 is not a flex week. 51 would probably be dependent on how quickly you get your request in and the total number of requests. Week 51 is the only platinum flex week and between that and falling around christmas, I would assume it's a very popular request.  I dont know how many units during 51 week are allotted for flex owners (i.e. non fixed weeks)  but I'm sure if you do call Reservations they will tell you.  They have been very helpful and straightforward whenever we ask any question.  Basically to try and book a week 51 to trade for 7000 points you would be booking in Jan 2022 for Dec 2023 so you would have to 1) get the week 51 and then 2) trade your week into HGVC and know at least a  year in advance that you are going to want to use the points and not the unit.  I have heard you can't get the same holiday week twice in a row but I don't think that it true because I have done July 4 multiple times in a row (and I don't know how July 4 compares to Christmas week).  I think it's a great family resort if you are planning on using the unit most of the time for yourself or mostly a 5000 pt trade, and might occassionally luck out with a 7000 pt trade.


----------

